# LWC Darlington - Initial Consultation



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

We have an initial consultation on Friday at the LWC Darlington. I'm hoping to be accepted onto their egg sharing scheme (as a donor).

I know it's silly but I'm starting to feel a bit nervous - what if I'm not accepted (I'm worried that fertility issues that I'm not aware of may come to light and I'm worrying about when I'll be able to afford another tx cycle if I'm not accepted) but what if I am accepted (which would be fantastic but also very scary to have to go through all the emotions of another tx cycle so soon especially when there would be somebody else relying on me)? 

Anyway, I was wondering whether anyone could let me know what I can expect from this initial consultation?


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi April,

Sorry I can't answer your question as I've not yet started the process myself, but just wanted to say I'll be really interested to see how it goes for you on Friday as I've been looking at LWC Darlington myself.  Good luck with it and hope someone else can answer your question x


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi April,
I have a wee boy thanks to lwc darlington, the staff are really great.
Probably at your initial consultation they will just discuss egg sharing and previous treatments etc and you may have blood tests done.


----------



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Matilda7 - I'll certainly post how our initial consultation goes, which will hopefully be of some help to you.

Thanks Tweety29 - I must admit, I have heard nothing but good things about the staff at the clinic, which is a good start!


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi April33

I did egg share at the LWC Darlington and have just given birth to a beautiful son 4wks ago, i cant praise the staff enough and the care and attention that they give and even when i had had the first consultation i felt very relaxed and any questions i had from the consultation i called them later and a nurse explained all  

I have popped into see them a few times and there all so friendly i have heard also that they have got a new embroyologist who is supposed to be very good.

Goodluck let us know how you get on dont be afraid to message me if you want more info, sending  


Katie x








































































Katie


----------



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi juicy27 - Congratulations on the birth of your son  . It's nice to hear positive experiences and outcomes! Did you have any tests at your initial consultation (e.g. blood tests) or was it more about discussing medical history, previous treatment etc.?


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi April33

At the consultation all past and present medical history was taken and then did a ultrasound scan (internal one) to have a look at uterus i was on day 2 of a period at the time they assured me that was a good time in my cycle to obtain certain hormone levels also checks via bloods for any STI's they also screen to match blood groups and certainn genetics ie cystic fibrosis etc as the recipient has to match as close as possible to urself.

If i were you take a pen and paper into consultation room so you can take down any info and repeat questions if your not sure on whats been said.

Re bloods taken they might not take on that day mine were taken as happened to be on day2 of cycle and apparently thats the best time to take hormone levels.  

Goodluck let us know how you get on   

Katie x


----------



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Katie, that's good to know. I'm hoping they'll be able to take my bloods on Friday to get all the tests out of the way - Friday will be day 4 of my cycle - I guess I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## ricegrain (Aug 3, 2011)

Hiya!
Good luck at your appointment tomorrow, I have one booked for 20th Septmember. I'm trying to conceive baby no 3 after having 2 sons which I conceived straight away in 2003 and 2005, no luck after 8 months this time and have a hunch something isn't right  . I've just turned 30 but my husband is nearly 48 so think it is a good option for us to have some fertility tests as part of the edd donor scheme. I've been assured by the PA at Darlington LWC that we only have to pay £100 on the day. I want time to mull things over (if I'm accepted) just for about 48hours before having to pay for blood tests etc, anyone know if this is ok? Also how long does it take to get the results of the tests and semen analysis back. If my next 2 periods are regular I'll be on Day 20 ish the day of the apt. Glad to hear the staff are so nice


----------



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks ricegrain - I have also been informed that we will only have to pay £100 on the day for my DH's semen analysis. I've been informed that we will only have to pay for my DH's blood tests (mine will be free). I intend to ask how long the semen analysis and blood test results take to come back, so I'll let you know what they say!


----------



## ricegrain (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks, April! How long have you been TTC? I'm new to this site just feel really exited and very nervous about taking the first step into finding out what is holding us back and hopefully resolving it had to join up   Can't wait to hear how tomorrow goes for you


----------



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Had my initial consultation today (technically yesterday, given the time - can't sleep!).

I found the reception area very nice and relaxing, much better than at our current clinic.

When we got there the forms that we had filled in were taken off us and scanned into the computer system.

I then had an internal scan which went ok, no obvious issues.

I had my blood pressure taken, asked for my height and then weighed.

My DH then went off to provide his semen sample.

We then had our consultation with the consultant. He had our notes on his computer. I had clearly stated the details of our last tx cycle, to which he referred. To cut a long story short he would not consider me for the egg sharing scheme. On my first tx cycle I responded really quickly to the stimulation drugs - by day 8 I had 16 follicles that were relatively large in size. I had ovulation triggered on day 10. Unfortunately, I only had 9 eggs collected although there were signs that there had been eggs in the empty follicles. He basically said that because I'd responded so swiftly my eggs would probably not be of a good quality and this was why he couldn't accept me. This really upset me because we have male factor infertility and if my eggs are s**t then what chance do we have of conceiving?

I feel that we should have had the consultation first so that we did not waste £100 on a semen analysis that told us what we already know. I'm working a full time job and a part time job (12 hours per day) for our ICSI fund, with the wage from my part time job going into savings. A £100 is a lot of hours work at minimum wage!

By the way, the semen results were available in a matter of minutes.

If you have had no previous fertility treatment, or you've had a 'perfect' tx cycle with no issues/problems, then I think as long as you're bloods and scan are ok you'll be accepted. However, because my case was a bit trickier I felt like he didn't particularly want to know.

Perhaps I'm being unfair - I'm very, very upset that I've had my hopes dashed again and I can't imagine every being a mother. It's all I want and all I can think about and it's taken over my life - how do I accept that I may never have a child? I don't know (it's certainly keeping me awake tonight and I don't think it's possible to cry any more tears!). 

ricegrain - been trying to conceive for 6 years. We were told today that there was a chance that we could still conceive naturally although it could take a long time! I don't think there's much chance of that after 6 years, think that's a bit optimistic!


----------



## ricegrain (Aug 3, 2011)

OH no, so sorry to hear that you weren't accepted   Can't even begin to imagine how disappointed you are. On the up side at least you are producing eggs and it only takes that luck one to produce a baby, hope you manage to save the funds asap  

Thanks for explaining the initial consultation I too was up until the wee small hours last night, thinking about it! It's nice to know that the results are almost instantaneous. I have heard that sometimes they're a bit brusk at that clinic but I've always found that of most doctors in genral  

Hope you manage to take it easy over the weekend and that once you get over this hurdle you can get back on track, best wishes xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh April im so sorry   but you are producing eggs and you are still young and i wouldnt take that as a total no all clinics have different guide lines so maybe it would be worth getting other opinions

My eggs wernt that great im 26yrs old and was told i could have 2 put back because there maturity wasnt as good as they thought and could only get 3 day embies didnt get any to blast or any to freeze and i managed to get pregnant and also eggs differ from treatment to treatment .

Please dont feel dispondant or give up always keep ur eye on the prize ,where there is a will there is a way it only takes 1 egg 

sending all my love 

Katie x


----------



## ricegrain (Aug 3, 2011)

Just thought, have you looked in to the scheme they're running at Centre for Life in Newcastle. You donate eggs for stem cell research instead of to another woman and in return I think they offer IVF for £1500? Might not be what you're after but maybe the fact you didn't respong too well last time wont matter so much as you're not donating them to actually prodice someone else's baby?


----------



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks ricegrain and Katie,

If I was to approach another clinic do you think I'd have to go through another initial consultation or should they be able to give us an idea of whether I'd be accepted based on my first cycle before doing anything official? I'm just wary of spending a lot of money on a consultation to be told the same thing i.e. I wouldn't be accepted due to the results of my first cycle.

Do you have any more information on the scheme that they're running at Centre for Life in Newcastle ricegrain? I can't seem to find any information - do you have a link?


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi
We have our appointment on the 28th of sept. They said we will have our counseling then, we are only having that at the same time as we are 2and a half hours away. i have a list of all the tests you need if anyone wants to no what they are, i am going to ask my GP to do them so i have them to take with me on the 28th.
Good luck D xxxxx


----------

